# Coilovers install help



## Majorpain (Dec 17, 2021)

I went with the Godspeed coil overs and have ran them two years now and no issues to note. Coil overs are usually noisier and much stiffer ride but over all a major improvement in handling.
The wiper cowel is a few squeeze tabs closer to the engine bay side, and you will need to remove the wiper arms to remove the wiper cowel. Once off couple more covers that are over the top nuts, and couple nuts and bolts for sway bar link and knuckle bolts below and front is done. The rear is a joke with three nuts and bolts and springs fall out. Reverse install done


----------

